# Clé USB sur VirtualBox



## Stéphanois57 (23 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas utiliser de clé USB sur VirtualBox. Je suis sous mac, et ma machine virtuelle est sous Windows 10. J'ai suivi tous les tutos que l'on peut trouver sur internet, mais à chaque fois j'ai un message d'erreur, me disant que la clé est déjà utilisée par le système hôte (donc mac).

Savez-vous comment remédier à ce problème ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Locke (23 Septembre 2017)

Ben non, reste sur ton autre message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/informations-a-propos-de-bootcamp.1296379 ...je t'ai répondu, on s'y perdre en allant un peu partout ! 

Je verrouille ici.


----------

